# Baby Snails!



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

So as some of you may know, my two Golden Mystery Snails, Consuela and Antonia, had laid a clutch of eggs. Well, they laid another, but that's not the point! *The first clutch has hatched!* So far there are only six, but there are still more climbing out and I can see plenty more inside! They are in a little container, so I can't get pics right now, but they are TOO CUTE! I'll be keeping a few, selling some and then giving the rest to a pet store (pre-agreed upon)


----------

